# Have you ever been to a Medium?



## shootingstar (12 Aug 2009)

My cousin has had a wonderful experience with a medium last night. I also went to a Medium a few years back. She told me things she couldn't possible predict. Amazing stuff...

Was wondering what people think of them & care to share experiences? 

Hoax or real...??


----------



## mathepac (12 Aug 2009)

I couldn't possibly do the medium thing, it'd have to be full duck or no dinner.


----------



## Ancutza (12 Aug 2009)

Interesting one this.  My sister-in-law is into this kind of thing.  Not a medium per se but a couple who, according to themselves, 'channel' information from the angels.

Now I'd have absolutely no time for this sort of b.s. and have openly told them (family members) that this crowd are full of pooh and I didn't want them anywhere near my family.

Anyway. Here I am last Sunday when my wife admitted that the sis-in-law had dragged her along on Friday to these guys.  She proceeded to list a number of things which I had been privately being considering with regards to my business and gave me the verdict of the 'angels' on each.  My wife is in no way involved in my business and I hadn't discussed any of these issues with her in any shape form or fashion.  These guys got a couple of things unnervingly right.  It was all generally accurate but one or two things on which they pronounced were spot on.  They told her what i was thinking, who I was thinking it about and what would be the likely outcome if I followed my line of thinking.  

Now I'm wondering if there is something to all of this crud or if I talk in my sleep!?


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Aug 2009)

Ancutza said:


> They told her what i was thinking, who I was thinking it about and what would be the likely outcome if I followed my line of thinking.



Hopefully they only spoke about your business and nothing else/no one else that you were thinking of ............


----------



## truthseeker (12 Aug 2009)

I used to be into this kind of thing when I was young, but then I got old and cynical 

Anyway, last timeI was at a medium it was a theatre event and I had a front row seat. I really just felt it was a confidence trickster preying on peoples vunerabilities. There was a lot of theatrical stuff going on but I just thought the medium herself was a chancer.


----------



## Caveat (12 Aug 2009)

truthseeker said:


> I really just felt it was a confidence trickster preying on peoples vunerabilities. There was a lot of theatrical stuff going on but I just thought the medium herself was a chancer.



Of course.

What's the difference between a medium and someone like Derren Brown anyway?  Not much IMO and he is the first to admit that his whole act is misdirection, suggestion etc

Fortune tellers, mediums any of that stuff - ask yourself OP, if they were genuine how come they aren't all millionaires?

Some of these people have a gift alright but it's not clairvoyancy, telepathy or whatever - it's in reading people.


----------



## RMCF (12 Aug 2009)

Its all nonsense, although that is of course my opinion.

Someone mentioned Derren Brown. He did a show one time in the US when he pretended to be a medium and fooled everybody. He said anybody could be trained to do it. Its called 'cold reading' I believe, so Google it and have a read. 

These folk all take money from vunerable people in my opinion. 

Why is it that the dead are always so hard to hear? You'd think they would come through a bit clearer if they had something to say.


----------



## Ancutza (12 Aug 2009)

> Hopefully they only spoke about your business and nothing else/no one else that you were thinking of ............



Now you've really got me worried that I might talk in my sleep!!!


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Aug 2009)

Ancutza said:


> These guys got a couple of things unnervingly right. It was all generally accurate but one or two things on which they pronounced were spot on.


Does any of this strike a chord?

It's bunkum. Some of it is harmless bunkum — if people of apparently sound mind want to pay Madame ZaZa €30 to tell their fortune, then more power to Madame ZaZa!  
Unfortunately, many of them shamelessly exploit vulnerable and/or damaged people.


----------



## delgirl (13 Aug 2009)

RMCF said:


> These folk all take money from vunerable people in my opinion.


My opinion as well.

I have a friend who lost a child and who goes regularly to a 'medium' who gives her 'messages' from her child and charges €100 a pop.

She says it gives her comfort to know that her child is 'happy' and 'in heaven', etc.

I think it's a dreadful exploitation of a vunerable, grieving person.


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Aug 2009)

Did you hear about the 4'10" psychic who escaped from a maximum security prison? 

The police said that there was a small medium at large.


----------



## Caveat (13 Aug 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Did you hear about the 4'10" psychic who escaped from a maximum security prison?
> 
> The police said that there was a small medium at large.


 
 baddum tish!

Very Two Ronnies!


----------



## ney001 (13 Aug 2009)

I went once years ago dragged along by a friend, didn't believe anything before hand and believed even less on leaving - absolute rubbish.  Friend of course visits this guy three times a year along with a lot of her other friends.  What makes me laugh though is this guy doesn't charge apparently, he does it to help people, however if you would like to leave a donation he will gladly give it to charity.  Friend thinks this guy has to be on the level "sure he's not getting anything out of it!", it doesn't compute with her that almost everybody 'donates' a minimum of €20! 

Anyone I have ever known who has gone to a medium or who regularly goes usually has issues, they are probably slightly depressed and looking for 'something' to help them, and of course they have obviously experienced grief and loss at some stage hence the need to talk to the dead!.  Maybe that was my problem, I don't really know anyone who died who i'd still like to talk to!


----------



## truthseeker (13 Aug 2009)

Many moons ago in Australia I went to a medium/fortune teller who made an audio tape of the reading. Initially when I came out of it I was all 'wow - she was so good, she knew stuff'.

Years later I came across the tape under a car seat and had a listen. I was gobsmacked at myself.
There I was, feeding her information, which she delivered back to me minutes later in a slightly different format, but I didnt notice at the time that Id already revealed most of the things she was telling me.

Even if you resolve to say nothing leading, your body language gives away if they are going in the right direction or not and they will switch if they are not.

One of the most impressive ones I ever went to in terms of a straight cold read was a gay bloke in dublin city centre, near Break for the Border. I walked in, sat down, said 'hi' and he said 'how was australia?' (I had come back 4 months previously). To this day I dont know how he did it, I wasnt swinging my didgeridoo around, I wasnt practicing my boomarang throwing, and I wasnt wearing anything to indicate Id been. Maybe it was just a lucky guess, I was the right age group for a trip to australia. But straight off the bat like that was impressive 
Mind you the rest of it was the usual vague rubbish.

My parents died in tragic circumstances and I have an aunt who regularly goes to a medium and gets 'messages' from them - I dont like to hear the rubbish she gets filled with, it just smacks of pulling the wool over someones eyes who WANTS to believe. She does get comfort from these messages, but the deception aspect is just not pleasant.


----------



## csirl (13 Aug 2009)

Do mediums have the disclaimer "for entertainment purposes only" in small print or on small sign in their premises? Often wondered how obvious these signs are as surely they are a legal requirement.


----------



## truthseeker (13 Aug 2009)

csirl said:


> Do mediums have the disclaimer "for entertainment purposes only" in small print or on small sign in their premises? Often wondered how obvious these signs are as surely they are a legal requirement.


 
Any ones Ive ever been to have either been in grungy rooms (Im classing fortune tellers in the same boat as mediums here), or they have come to someones house. No disclaimer or advertisments one way or another.


----------



## danaforever (13 Aug 2009)

Hi Shooting star, could you pm me the details please? Thanks


----------



## ninsaga (13 Aug 2009)

danaforever said:


> Hi Shooting star, could you pm me the details please? Thanks



...hey I actually know you were gonna ask that!


----------



## ney001 (13 Aug 2009)

ninsaga said:


> ...hey I actually know you were gonna ask that!



That'll be 20 quid please!


----------



## ninsaga (13 Aug 2009)

Yeah I dropped it in the post yesterday as I knew you'd ask.


----------



## ney001 (13 Aug 2009)

ninsaga said:


> Yeah I dropped it in the post yesterday as I knew you'd ask.



Oh you are good! Do me a favour, ask Jacko if he did it will you?


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Aug 2009)

I like this one


----------



## UptheDeise (13 Aug 2009)

truthseeker said:


> I walked in, sat down, said 'hi' and he said 'how was australia?' (I had come back 4 months previously).


 
Are you sure you didn't say G'day!


----------



## shootingstar (13 Aug 2009)

ive been to a few of them, mostly for a laugh with the girls. But this particular one got me goodo. I knew to sit there not say a word & not move or bat an eye lid (no matter how surprised i was). She told me something about my mother that took everything out of me not to react. She was spot on. She told me many things that overwhelmed me. NO WAY HOSE could she have known it... all the others were great crack, id marry into money (im still waiting for that LOL).... have 6 kids *pukes*.... the usual BS. 

Anyway one thing that got my cousin was she held a very personal secret for 19 years from her father. the medium told her about this secret & that her father knows it & forgives her. it went on like that. She never told a soul all those 20 years. There was many things that he couldn't possibly have known. 
Oh yeah, & he said to her your dad is eating a cornbeef muffin with mayo!!!! How the hell did he know that? My uncle loved those muffins.... ah come on now ye cant argue with this one.....

Im a believer to some of them & some are a laugh


----------



## shootingstar (13 Aug 2009)

danaforever said:


> Hi Shooting star, could you pm me the details please? Thanks



hiya which one. the one i went to (cork city) or the one my cousin went to (manchester)?


----------



## shootingstar (13 Aug 2009)

sorry im not bumping up posts i just found this about the medium who my cousin went to - jimmy walker 
http://www.wiganworld.co.uk/communicate/mb_message.php?opt=f1&opt2=&msd=87812&offset=160&subject=Psychics%20Mediums


----------



## viztopia (14 Aug 2009)

there was an article in the Sunday world last weekend about an irish medium. to give you a back ground to this person;

1) he had a limosine company which went bankrupt and all the limo's were repocessed.
2) was a self employed accountant but left that to go work for a company(how sucessful was he here that he had to go working for someone else)
3) sold property in a development in Canada which is now bank rupt and no one can sell on their property there
4) started a development in an island in the carribean promising to make every one a fortune. after a couple of stressful years and a lenghty legal process people were able to get their money back

now what kind of a medium would this person be?


----------



## danaforever (14 Aug 2009)

the one in Cork City please, thanks a mill


----------



## shootingstar (14 Aug 2009)

will PM


----------



## MandaC (18 Aug 2009)

viztopia said:


> there was an article in the Sunday world last weekend about an irish medium. to give you a back ground to this person;
> 
> 1) he had a limosine company which went bankrupt and all the limo's were repocessed.
> 2) was a self employed accountant but left that to go work for a company(how sucessful was he here that he had to go working for someone else)
> ...



I thought I recognised him!!!!!   I used to work near where he was based.  I am still laughing at the randomness of it.  

I remember going back a couple of years he drove a massive flashy car, would be round the time of the carribean property fiasco.

Small world!!!


----------

